# What if U.S. president did this...



## Laela (Dec 12, 2011)

*Netanyahu to hold official Bible studies*
Sunday, December 11, 2011 | Ryan Jones


Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu on Friday announced that he will re-establish a regular Bible study group at his official residence in Jerusalem. The group will be open to Bible researchers, government officials and invited guests.
Netanyahu made the announcement on the 30-day anniversary of the passing of his father-in-law, Shmuel Ben-Artzi, who was a respected Israeli poet and Bible teacher. Ben-Artzi used to attend the regular Bible studies hosted by Israel's first prime minister, David Ben Gurion.
_"Ben-Gurion understood that the Book of Books is our mandate for our country," _Netanyahu said. _"He viewed the Bible as the wondrous story of the Jewish people, the unique spiritual, cultural and historic heritage of our people, and also as one of the cornerstones of all of human culture."_
The father of Netanyahu's Likud Party, Menachem Begin, also used to host regular Bible studies at the prime minister's residence. Netanyahu said he wanted to reinstate that practice in order to encourage love of the Bible among government officials, and by extension, the nation.

*Source:* Israel Today magazine


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Dec 12, 2011)

Do they call it the Bible? From my understand Netanyahu is Jewish, so wouldn't he be having Torah and Talmud studies?


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well now that would depend:scratchch... If the bible study was really rooted and grounded in the word and Jesus was being taught then the ACLU would have a baby duck and we'd have all kinds of protests going on throughout the country. However, if it was one of those all inclusive your truth is equal to my truth, relative truth, many paths to heaven, _think_ your life happy, Jesus loves everybody and there is no hell type bible studies then the ACLU would still have a duck but the protests wouldn't be so prominent.


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 12, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with calling it the bible so many do not consider it an issue.  Afterall, it is the bible.  Of course, in the translation, it's not going to use the same words, though, but it's the same thing.


----------



## Laela (Dec 12, 2011)

Good point! 




Prudent1 said:


> Well now that would depend:scratchch... If the bible study was really rooted and grounded in the word and Jesus was being taught then the ACLU would have a baby duck and we'd have all kinds of protests going on throughout the country. However, if it was one of those all inclusive your truth is equal to my truth, relative truth, many paths to heaven, _think_ your life happy, Jesus loves everybody and there is no hell type bible studies then the ACLU would still have a duck but the protests wouldn't be so prominent.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 12, 2011)

EXACTLY MY FIRST THOUGHT!

Because they could have some rascal teaching bad doctrine and make things worst....




Prudent1 said:


> Well now that would depend:scratchch... *If the bible study was really rooted and grounded in the word* and Jesus was being taught then the ACLU would have a baby duck and we'd have all kinds of protests going on throughout the country. However, if it was one of those all inclusive your truth is equal to my truth, relative truth, many paths to heaven, _think_ your life happy, Jesus loves everybody and there is no hell type bible studies then the ACLU would still have a duck but the protests wouldn't be so prominent.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 12, 2011)

wow, our PM could learn something all he continues to say that we are a 'christian' nation...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 12, 2011)

Christian nation?

yea right..We have Christian people who live in our nation...but other than that....no


We allow Muslim mosque, allow gay marriages, teach our kids homosexuality in school, took prayer out of school etc and we a christian nation....???? 


But a revival is coming soon , God is raising up a army...


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 12, 2011)

> *We allow Muslim mosque*



Um, I'm Native American (a Black one) and our religions were not christianity. In fact, the "christians" who stole this land and superimposed their ways were not Christ-like themselves. But this land has become a haven for the persecuted and religiously oppressed.  Muslims were here in colonial times, as were Jews.   We allow Muslim mosques?  This is how they pray, to G-d, in the mosque, via the teachings of Mohammed.  Are Jews ok, too?  All three are Abrahamic faiths.  Hindus shouldn't be allowed temples of worship then?  Nobody has any right to take any religion away.  I'm not angry...just pointing this out so please don't take this the wrong way.  You have as much right to practice your particular religion/denomination as them...and everybody else.  I'm confused by your statement.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 12, 2011)

Im not angry at all. This is a forum, so we are here to discuss views and issues..


But my point was that alot times America is proclaimed as a Christian nation, which WOULD means we are a nation that proclaims Christianity..last time I check Muslim was not Christian...if so..please correct me.The fact this Christian nation allows other people to worship false and idols gods in our land, that ridiculous...You right, I dont have the power to ban other religions but I dont agree with it either....Christanity is the teaching of Jesus Christ..Jesus aint never told me to acknowledge no man name Muhammed. So im not doing it..the majority of this country does not follow the teachings of Jesus Christ..which is not suprising because Jesus said the path to Him would be narrow and that few would find it.

Let a Christian go to some foreign countries and worship Christ, they are slained and killed, but we let everyone come and worship in our nation..

My whole point is people need to stop labeling us as a christian nation, because we are not..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 12, 2011)

yep we are still calling ourselves a christian nation, we do *not* allow gay marriages, homsexuality is not taught in our schools however there are many teenagers who are not in the closet, prayer is still in the schools thank God and just the other day in my company I went to a training class where the trainer asked someone to open in prayer that did my heart good to know that we are not totally devoid of morals...




Alicialynn86 said:


> Christian nation?
> 
> yea right..We have Christian people who live in our nation...but other than that....no
> 
> ...


----------



## lilanie (Dec 12, 2011)

with finals and such I'm not in the right state of mind for commentary.

Sorry for takin' up space, y'all


----------



## sharentu (Dec 12, 2011)

its supposed to be one nation under God.  that doesnt mean a christian nation.  but a nation that allows religious freedom, and the freedom to not be religious at all.  thats what this country was supposed to be founded on.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 12, 2011)

is this sarcasm?



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> yep we are still calling ourselves a christian nation, we do *not* allow gay marriages, homsexuality is not taught in our schools however there are many teenagers who are not in the closet, prayer is still in the schools thank God and just the other day in my company I went to a training class where the trainer asked someone to open in prayer that did my heart good to know that we are not totally devoid of morals...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 12, 2011)

Unfortunately



sharentu said:


> its supposed to be one nation under God. that doesnt mean a christian nation. but a nation that allows religious freedom, and the freedom to not be religious at all. thats what this country was supposed to be founded on.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 12, 2011)

@Alicialynn86 Nope....I thought I mentioned that I wasn't an American I'm from the Bahamas ....





Alicialynn86 said:


> is this sarcasm?


----------



## Laela (Dec 12, 2011)

And, I've never seen a more confused bunch...agnostics, atheists, universalists, non-religious..., etc. Most other countries at least have more clear distinctions where God is concerned...



sharentu said:


> its supposed to be one nation under God.  that doesnt mean a christian nation.  but a nation that allows religious freedom, and the freedom to not be religious at all.  thats what this country was supposed to be founded on.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 12, 2011)

I didnt know that!!




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Alicialynn86 Nope....I thought I mentioned that I wasn't an American I'm from the Bahamas ....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 12, 2011)

^^Yep, so when I said PM I meant 'Prime Minister' ....no sarcasm intended, lol I started to get confused by your comment and realized that you think I'm in the U.S.


----------



## wednesday (Dec 12, 2011)

The Bible or the Torah? Jesus is not in the Torah....


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 12, 2011)

..Im confused now



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Yep, so when I said PM I meant 'Prime Minister' ....no sarcasm intended, lol I started to get confused by your comment and realized that you think I'm in the U.S.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 12, 2011)

so why are you confused...what did I say


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 13, 2011)

Go to all the all the raped widows, all the orphans, all the bombed countries. please ask them whether the united states of america and it's allies worship anything at all.


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 13, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Im not angry at all. This is a forum, so we are here to discuss views and issues..
> 
> 
> But my point was that alot times America is proclaimed as a Christian nation, which WOULD means we are a nation that proclaims Christianity..last time I check Muslim was not Christian...if so..please correct me*.The fact this Christian nation allows other people to worship false and idols gods in our land, that ridiculous..*.You right, I dont have the power to ban other religions but I dont agree with it either....Christanity is the teaching of Jesus Christ..Jesus aint never told me to acknowledge no man name Muhammed. So im not doing it..the majority of this country does not follow the teachings of Jesus Christ..which is not suprising because Jesus said the path to Him would be narrow and that few would find it.
> ...



Fundamental freedoms built-in.  We don't "allow" folks to worship the G-d we don't worship....it's their fundamental right.  Nobody is trying to make you a Muslim, so what's the concern they don't worship your G-d?  

So, to your last statement, I see it.  But.....oh my.  I sincerely hope that anybody reading this thread does not take this as the "christian" consensus because it is not.  It's a personal opinion of the OP.



Laela said:


> And, I've never seen a more confused bunch...agnostics, atheists, universalists, non-religious..., etc. Most other countries at least have more clear distinctions where God is concerned...



Like France or Israel    Catholic nation where hardly anyone is truly catholic...Jewish nation where, surprisingly, most people are either secular or agnostic?  Anyway, many of those countries with more distinct definitions of religious adherence also have pogroms, honor killings etc.  

ALICIALYNN  I'm clutching my pearls!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 14, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Yep, so when I said PM I meant 'Prime Minister' ....no sarcasm intended, lol I started to get confused by your comment and realized that you think I'm in the U.S.



Iwanthealthyhair67... I thought you were here in the US....     You sound so clear on the phone.

Wowza....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 14, 2011)

^^yeah you could hear every door creak and dog bark, lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 14, 2011)

Shimmie I thought I sounded different from all you guys  ...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 14, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^yeah you could hear every door creak and dog bark, lol





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie I thought I sounded different from all you guys  ...



  @ the your baby dog who loves to ''talk' in the background.  She just wants Mommie's attention, that all.  

You have the same 'accent' as my grandparents, and they lived in New York almost all of their lives.   

So ummmm, Yeah   You sound like us. 

I say this with a heart full of love and sweet memories of my 'birth home', New York.   All of my family who lives/lived there has a similar accent.  Yours is rich, deep and beautiful.


----------



## Laela (Dec 15, 2011)

I heard you before...distinctively powerful island voice .... 





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie I thought I sounded different from all you guys  ...


----------



## Laela (Dec 15, 2011)

*"While You Were Sleeping*" by _Casting Crowns
_ 
Oh little town of Bethlehem
Looks like another silent night
Above your deep and dreamless sleep
A giant star lights up the sky
And while you're lying in the dark
There shines an everlasting light
For the King has left His throne
And is sleeping in a manger tonight

Oh Bethlehem, what you have missed while you were sleeping
For God became a man
And stepped into your world today
Oh Bethlehem, you will go down in history
As a city with no room for its King
While you were sleeping
While you were sleeping

Oh little town of Jerusalem
Looks like another silent night
The Father gave His only Son
The Way, the Truth, the Life had come
But there was no room for Him in the world He came to save

Jerusalem, what you have missed while you were sleeping
The Savior of the world is dying on your cross today
Jerusalem, you will go down in history
As a city with no room for its King
While you were sleeping
While you were sleeping

*United States of America
Looks like another silent night* 
As we're sung to sleep by philosophies
That save the trees and kill the children
And while we're lying in the dark
There's a shout heard 'cross the eastern sky
For the Bridegroom has returned
And has carried His bride away in the night

America, what will we miss while we are sleeping
Will Jesus come again
And leave us slumbering where we lay
America, will we go down in history
As a nation with no room for its King
Will we be sleeping
Will we be sleeping

United States of America
Looks like another silent night


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 15, 2011)

Laela Shimmie and I are still on waiting for laughing octopus


----------



## Ithacagurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I love Bibi!!   He just sent a christmas shout out to Christians and mentioned Jesus. True he may be just seeking support but oh well.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 16, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Laela Shimmie and I are still on waiting for laughing octopus



Iwanthealthyhair67 ...

Thank you for being such a strong heart of support.  You were 'right there'. 

I'm so glad she was finally able to get through...it went very well.


----------



## Laela (Dec 17, 2011)

That is an awesome blessing that you two servants stayed on the line for her, allowing the "line" to remain open. Spiritual connectivity...that's no joke. 

Reminds me of that song..._. God is on the Main Line_ (tell Him what you want, He is on the Main Line now... ).


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2011)

Laela said:


> That is an awesome blessing that you two servants stayed on the line for her, allowing the "line" to remain open. Spiritual connectivity...that's no joke.
> 
> Reminds me of that song..._. God is on the Main Line_ (tell Him what you want, He is on the Main Line now... ).



I like that song...  


What had happen was... there was a lot of 'static' in the original call.  There was a TV on in one of the caller's, and it kept getting louder, at one point I thought I was in the same room as the TV   .    

It created so much 'static' in the line that none of us were able to 'hear' each other except for partial words/sentences.   I don't think the TV noise was 'intentional'    

But Laela, it just kept getting louder and louder...  I started sounding like I was 200 years old, saying,  Huh, huh???   Eh, what you say?    

Nonetheless, it all worked out.    We had to hang up and start over, as none of us could hear what _Laughing Octopus _ was trying to share.  

God worked it out perfectly...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 17, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I like that song...
> 
> 
> What had happen was... there was a lot of 'static' in the original call. There was a TV on in one of the caller's, and it kept getting louder, at one point I thought I was in the same room as the TV  .
> ...


 
Shimmie your post made me . Yep that TV was so loud, it sounded like one of those old floor model TVs that you see at your grandma's house.  The static was something else too. Traci thought she was hearing voices.  I can laugh now but I was like what is going on. But to God be the glory, we prayed anyway.   And ministry still went forth on the call back.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Shimmie your post made me . Yep that TV was so loud, it sounded like one of those old floor model TVs that you see at your grandma's house.
> 
> *The static was something else too. Traci thought she was hearing voices.  *
> 
> I can laugh now but I was like what is going on. But to God be the glory, we prayed anyway.   And ministry still went forth on the call back.



 TraciChanel thinking she was hearing voices.   

But you know what Health&hair28?  It was bound to happen.  God is teaching us to persevere as Jesus did...  

I don't think the loud TV in the background was intentional, at least I hope not.  And you're so right, we can laugh about it now.   

Love you much.  You and the family are still in my heart and prayers.


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 17, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Shimmie your post made me . Yep that TV was so loud, it sounded like one of those old floor model TVs that you see at your grandma's house.  The static was something else too. Traci thought she was hearing voices.  I can laugh now but I was like what is going on. But to God be the glory, we prayed anyway.   And ministry still went forth on the call back.





Shimmie said:


> TraciChanel thinking she was hearing voices.
> 
> But you know what Health&hair28?  It was bound to happen.  God is teaching us to persevere as Jesus did...
> 
> ...



  Yep.  I thought it was a conspiracy.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 18, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Yep. I thought it was a conspiracy.


 

Traci, sorry for putting you out there like that.  After I posted, I was like, "I hope she don't get mad." Anyway, that was a wild night. 

When I was getting ready for bed, I laughed. I recognized that we were being tested.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 18, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Yep.  I thought it was a conspiracy.





Health&hair28 said:


> Traci, sorry for putting you out there like that.  After I posted, I was like, "I hope she don't get mad." Anyway, that was a wild night.
> 
> When I was getting ready for bed, I laughed. I recognized that we were being tested.



 

TraciChanel and Health&hair28 ...


I'm ready for Tuesday...


----------



## Laela (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL @ that TV... I doubt it was intentional.  I remember once I didn't have my phone on "mute" and was saying Amen while Health&Hair was praying, and realized it early on and muted it.  

Is there a feature for this line to mute, using the dial pad? I know some conference lines use the * button. Or can the host mute everyone at once?

If so, would be good for everyone to know  or for us to remind callers about it during the calls. Just a suggestion... 




Health&hair28 said:


> @Shimmie your post made me . Yep that TV was so loud, it sounded like one of those old floor model TVs that you see at your grandma's house.  The static was something else too. Traci thought she was hearing voices.  I can laugh now but I was like what is going on. But to God be the glory, we prayed anyway.   And ministry still went forth on the call back.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 18, 2011)

Laela said:


> LOL @ that TV... I doubt it was intentional.  I remember once I didn't have my phone on "mute" and was saying Amen while Health&Hair was praying, and realized it early on and muted it.
> 
> Is there a feature for this line to mute, using the dial pad? I know some conference lines use the * button. Or can the host mute everyone at once?
> 
> If so, would be good for everyone to know  or for us to remind callers about it during the calls. Just a suggestion...



Laela, you're right.  We'll start implementing the 'mute' feature and will ask the callers to press *5 when they wish to speak / share something on their hearts. 

I'm not too fond of using the 'total mute' feature as we wanted to have an 'open forum' where everyone is free to share as if we were all together face to face in a group setting.   It's good to hear and respond to the 'amen's' and 'praise God, as these are the 'verbal nods' of I'm listening or 'I'm here with you'.   No one feels left out.  

The mute feature feels like a wall... I don't like wallls when I'm praying.

Am I making any sense?    Hope so.  

But you're right, Laela....    Thanks Laela for reminding us of this.


----------

